# Special Round: Tannhäuser - Elisabeth’s Prayer : Rysanek, Studer, Norman



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

On a day like today in 1845, in Dresden, Richard Wagner’s _Tannhäuser_ received its world premiere. Here are three audio recordings, all captured live, of Elisabeth’s solemn prayer, _Allmächt’ge Jungfrau!_ All three are in the original German.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

This revised round now excludes the incompatible and odious Wagner-in-Italian in the figure of Tebaldi.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wagner in Italian works fine for me and Tebaldi's was easily the best pick. Why do we have a round without her simply because she was winning?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I even hadn't time to listen to it. May google prosper us.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Op.123 said:


> Wagner in Italian works fine for me and Tebaldi's was easily the best pick. Why do we have a round without her simply because she was winning?


Wagner in Italian is a disgrace. As I remarked, it sounds incompatible with the music and disruptive of the flow. Wagner’s music actually sounds much better in French (than in Italian). In the end, however, there is no substitute for the original.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

ALT said:


> Wagner in Italian is a disgrace. As I remarked, it sounds incompatible with the music and disruptive of the flow. Wagner’s music actually sounds much better in French (than in Italian). In the end, however, there is no substitute for the original.


Wagner was personally all for his works being performed in their native language and since Tebaldi had 80% of the votes it looks like most people here aren't too upset by it either.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Op.123 said:


> Wagner was personally all for his works being performed in their native language and since Tebaldi had 80% of the votes it looks like most people here aren't too upset by it either.


Yes I am aware. But we can’t ask him if he has changed his mind 🙂. Wagner needed to pay his rent and eat, too, so was not above exercising some practicality. As for “most people”, if we all were to go by that there would be nothing but Callas 24/7/365. That would be boring and uninteresting, if you asked me, let alone millionfold repetitious.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

There is a long tradition of translating operas. In "The age of innocence" we read, not without irony, about a production of Gounod's Faust in New-York in 1870-s, where "German texts of a French opera performed by Swedish singers was translated in Italian in order to be more understandable for American audience". Many translations have their own artistic value. Only after WW2 performing in original language became de bon ton, or even later. 
I must agree that Wagner hardly yields to translation. But it's an interesting art experience rather than a heresy. 
Sometimes the translation is just what you need. Listen to this. 




You'll never fully appreciate this excellent performance, at list it's dramatic part, if you don't know a language.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

The train carrying the long tradition of translating operas left the station long ago. And it ain’t coming back. Not a bad thing especially when it comes to …….. Wagner-in-Italian.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

With all the business of translation now behind us, hopefully, does anyone have an opinion on which of the three captivates most through her singing of the prayer?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

None of them are absolute favourites but Norman sounds most suited and is very impressive at such a young age.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

I go with Studer on this one.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

OffPitchNeb said:


> I go with Studer on this one.


Without doubt. She sings with palpable _Seele_, purity and beauty, and strength; the perfect embodiment of Elisabeth. And all this projects through an amateur, in-house recording which coincidentally is NOT from her famous Bayreuth appearances in the role.
Rysanek is Rysanek and pretty soon the off-pitch singing nearly destroys the experience. Norman’s is an early student performance which impresses in its strength but is overall adequate. Hers was never a Jugendlich voice appropriate for Elisabeth, Elsa, Eva and such.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Through Rysanek is a native speaker, it helps little. I believe she sounded great in a theater, but in comparison to others there are some issues, vocal and dramatic. Studer and Norman sounded perfectly. If we discuss Innerlichkeit, they both deserve a prize. I voted for Norman not because of a charm of youth. It's present, but it's not a main reason. She sings well, not only for her age, but simply well, and clearly understands the role. And her voice, I can't pass by.


----------

